# Suche Mikrofon zu DT 990 Pro (Voice-Chats) oder eventuell eine neue Kombi



## DonSefer (4. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, es gibt dazu schon zig Threads. Aber bisher bin ich irgendwie nicht glücklich mit dem, was ich so gefunden habe.

Seit Jahren habe ich ein DT 990 Pro im Einsatz mit einem Zalman ZM-MIC1. Dies wurde damals gleiche hier im Forum und auch in anderen Empfohlen, wobei es da unterschiedliche Tests/Mods zu/mit Kopfhörern gab. Alles in allem bin ich mit den Kopfhörern auch sehr zufrieden. Ich habe auch nur die Voiceaktivitäten in der Ohrmuschel, heißt Spielsounds kommen über (leider billige) Logitch 5.1 Boxen.

Leider bekomme ich seit längerem Beschwerden dass ich nicht so schön zu verstehen bin. Entweder hat dabei das Mic einen weg oder der Tower an dem es im Front-Anschluss ist. Gerne hat es auch Aussetzer. Also eines von beiden ist defekt.

Nun möchte ich gerne ein neues Mikrofon, damit ich besser zu verstehen bin und letztlich auch damit den Fehler finden kann. Ich habe bereits einen Thread dazu entdeckt (Neues Mikrofon - Beratung), aber alle Tests die ich mir dazu angesehen habe und auch anderen Mikrofonen in der Richtung haben alledasselbe Problem für mich: Man hört die Mecha im Hintergrund. Generell sind hier auch gerne mal Hintergrundgeräusche im Raum von anderen Orten im Haus oder dem Hund zu hören. Ausserdem laufen die Spielsounds über Boxen oder es läuft gerne ein Film/Serie/Musik im Hintergrund, welche mich nicht direkt über die Ohren stören oder ablenken sollen (schlimme Angewohnheit)... und das möchte ich allen Beteiligten gerne ersparen.

Ich bin kein Streamer, sondern benötige das ganze wirklich nur für Voice-Aktivitäten. Wichtig wäre mir daher auch, dass sich das Mikrofon notfalls muten lässt, da in manchen Spielen oder Voice-Chats einfach keine Mutefunktion/-button/-keybinding zur Verfügung steht.

Entdeckt hatte ich z.B. als "Ansteckmikro" noch das V-MODA (oder so ähnlich). Auch wenn ich nur das Mic nutze, da ich den Kopfhörer ja nicht daran anschließen kann, würde mich das Kabelende dann stören. Also fällt das wohl Flach.

Mein Budget für Mikrofon würde ich einfach mal auf 50€ setzen. Das ist einfach nur ein Rahmen. Falls es nicht anders geht und ihr sagt eine neue Kombi wäre gleich sinnvoller, dann würde ich das Budget auf 150€ für beides erhöhen. Auch das ist nur ein Rahmen!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und ein paar Alternativen oder Kombis empfehlen. Ich weiß nicht so wirklich weiter. Ausserdem hoffe ich, das ich nicht zu viel geschwafelt habe 

Viele Grüße und besten Dank!
Sefer


----------



## Fox2010 (4. April 2019)

Also das Zalman ist auch wirklich Müll, hatte es auch mal und war nicht zufrieden. 
Genau wie Kopfhörer und irgendwelchen Micros zum anstecken, der Kabelsalat geht einem doch auf den Sack, da hat man dann 2 Leitungen rumhängen (gibt auch andere Lösungen sind aber teuer), ich empfehle *(*für mich das beste*)* ein Headset MH752 und für Musik oder was kann man ja auch seinen teuren KH nutzen.

Oder du nutzt das T.Bone SC420 USB ist ziemlich neu auf dem Markt wurde bisher gut bewertet, ich hab es selbst hier stehen und finde es Top, auch die Qualität, kostet 69Euro inkl. Versand und allem Zubehör, ist etwas über deinem Budget aber es hat auch einen Mute Knopf, das war mir auch am wichtigsten da wie du schon sagst man nicht immer auf Software eine Taste legen kann.


----------



## JackA (4. April 2019)

Wenn man sich nur mal ein bisschen schlau machen würde (ist anscheinend nicht mehr angesagt, lieber meckert man über Produkte, obwohl man selbst der Fail ist und man dann dumm da steht), dann findet man sehr schnell raus, dass selbst ein Zalman-MIC gute Aufnahmen abliefern kann, nur der Onboard limitiert das mit Störgeräuschen und fehlendem Pegel. Und da hilft auch ein teures Mikrofon nichts, wenn es wieder am schlechten Onboard angeschlossen wird.
Also wenn man ein Mikro an Onboard anschließt und sich über miese Qualität wundert, der wohnt noch hinterm Mond.
Hier ansehen!!!!!!! schon millionfach verlinkt worden!!!!!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Vee7upfjkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tHxNkGlPD2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nX-VLcbR28Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DonSefer (4. April 2019)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Also das Zalman ist auch wirklich Müll, hatte es auch mal und war nicht zufrieden.
> Genau wie Kopfhörer und irgendwelchen Micros zum anstecken, der Kabelsalat geht einem doch auf den Sack, da hat man dann 2 Leitungen rumhängen (gibt auch andere Lösungen sind aber teuer), ich empfehle *(*für mich das beste*)* ein Headset MH752 und für Musik oder was kann man ja auch seinen teuren KH nutzen.
> 
> Oder du nutzt das T.Bone SC420 USB ist ziemlich neu auf dem Markt wurde bisher gut bewertet, ich hab es selbst hier stehen und finde es Top, auch die Qualität, kostet 69Euro inkl. Versand und allem Zubehör, ist etwas über deinem Budget aber es hat auch einen Mute Knopf, das war mir auch am wichtigsten da wie du schon sagst man nicht immer auf Software eine Taste legen kann.



Danke für den Hinweis. Wie ich erwähnt habe, es ist ja nur ein Rahmen  Wenn es sich wirklich lohnt, ist das eine andere Geschichte. Zu diesen lese ich aber oft das ein externes Gerät empfohlen wird (komme gerade nicht auf den Namen). Wäre das hier denn auch notwendig?



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nur mal ein bisschen schlau machen würde (ist anscheinend nicht mehr angesagt, lieber meckert man über Produkte, obwohl man selbst der Fail ist und man dann dumm da steht), dann findet man sehr schnell raus, dass selbst ein Zalman-MIC gute Aufnahmen abliefern kann, nur der Onboard limitiert das mit Störgeräuschen und fehlendem Pegel.
> Also wenn man ein Mikro an Onboard anschließt und sich über miese Qualität wundert, der wohnt noch hinterm Mond.



Ich weiß nicht ob du mit deinen Semi-Beleidigungen auf mich abzielst, aber ich habe ja geschrieben das entweder das Mikrofon einen Wackler hat oder der Toweranschluss das Problem ist. Da ich eh ein neues Mikrofon brauche, dachte ich mir einfach, dass ich auch gleich auf was richtiges gehen kann und eben einmal investiere, wie damals auch bei den Kopfhörern...

Ich bin offen für alle Vorschläge, Ratschläge, Aufklärungen und Links. Die Flut an Informationen ist nun mal überwältigend und wenn man sich nicht auskennt in einem Gebiet, weiß man manchmal nichts damit anzufangen oder wonach man eigentlich genau suchen soll...

EDIT: Rauschen ist btw. nicht das Problem


----------



## Fox2010 (4. April 2019)

@JackA$$ 
Mit dem Onboard geb ich dir schon recht aber nicht jeder kauft sich eine Soundkarte auch nicht bei jedem Board ist Onboard gleich mist, aber und da kommen wir wieder zum Punkt kostet das auch zum Mikro alles wieder extra Geld und der Kabelsalat bleibt mit den 2 Strippen und eine Mute Taste gibt es auch nicht. 
Dennoch eine gute Lösung mit der USB Soundkarte, also der Notebook ist in dem Video mal total durchgefallen .
Was für einen die beste Lösung ist muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden, nicht jeder mag auch irgendwas am oder auf dem Tisch.

@DonSefer
Nein du brauchst nichts extra auch keine Treiber nichts, einfach anschließen fertig, kein rauschen geht über USB, super Qualität und für mehr als nur TS zu gebrauchen auch zum Streamen.
Bei dem was @JackA$$ gepostet hat als letztes Mikro + Interface da ist ein Interface auch unbedingt nötig da diese Mikros eine Phantomspeisung brauchen, sind halt wieder mehr Geräte auf dem Schreibtisch hat aber auch seine vorteile.

Nachteil bei dem T.Bone was auch auf andere zutrifft ist halt das die Mikros meist empfindlicher sind, also man hört alles was im Hintergrund abgeht, ob TV oder Gerede, da sollte es schon leise im Raum sein.
Kann man aber sicher auch wieder alles einstellen und filtern.


Bei mir war das so:
Was ordentliches für Discord und Teamspeak das auch zum Streamen taugt, am besten auch unter 100Euro zudem keine extra Geräte, dafür ist einfach kein Platz, zudem sollte es auch möglichst nicht rauschen und eine Mute Taste war bei mir einfach absolute pflicht. Ich will auch nicht ewig rumfummeln oder schauen müssen ist das Ding nun aus wenn ich Telefoniere oder rede und wollte auch nicht alles an Zubehör extra kaufen, also das neue T.Bone SC420 gesehen, test bei Youtube angeschaut, alle Bewertungen gelesen, das Teil bestellt und war begeistert, alles drin alles dabei und eine Mute taste gibt es auch.


----------



## wtfNow (4. April 2019)

Günstig und funktioniert:
1byone, USB-Mikrofon mit Stativ, Kondensatormikrofon: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. April 2019)

Brauchbare Audio-Interfaces gibt es auch schon ab 35 Euro (z.B. UMC22). XLR-Mikro + Stativ ab 25 Euro. Läuft preislich also in etwa auf das Selbe hinaus.
Die Handhabung ist ne Geschmacksfrage. Ein Interface (im Prinzip nichts anderes als ne externe Soundkarte) auf dem Schreibtisch zu haben, bietet halt noch die Möglichkeit, z.B. Kopfhörer oder zwei aktive Lautsprecher anzuschließen.

Tastaturanschläge bekommt man mit solch einem kleinen Standfuß, wie er dem SC 420 beiliegt, leider nicht in den Griff. Zu viel Körperschall, der direkt auf die Membran übertragen wird.



Fox2010 schrieb:


> eine Mute Taste war bei mir einfach absolute pflicht


Warum kein Hotkey auf der Tastatur?
Hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht immer ans Mic grabschen muss.



wtfNow schrieb:


> und funktioniert


Das ist ja wohl das Mindeste!


----------



## Fox2010 (5. April 2019)

Ein Hotkey funktioniert aber glaube ich nicht in jedem Spiel wenn man es auch mal Ingame nutzen möchte, und man sieht auch nicht ob das Teil nun sendet oder nicht und ich will nicht das der ganze Stream oder die Leute im Game mein Privates gerede mitbekommen. Push to Talk finde ich zu umständlich mit Taste halten, eine Mute Taste zu haben ist nie verkehrt, einen Hotkey hab ich natürlich auch bei OBS eingerichtet, doppelt hält besser.


----------



## DonSefer (5. April 2019)

Hey ihrs,

entschuldigt die späte Antwort, leider ging es mir gestern gar nicht so gut nach einem Arztbesuch, so dass ich nicht noch mal nachschauen konnte und wollte 

Oh man. Also ich bin von der Soundqualität der Mikrofone schon echt begeistert. Habe noch das HyperX Quadcast entdeckt, kostet etwas mehr als das SC420. Aber wie ich bereits sagte, das wird einfach nix. Ohne Noise Cancellation oder eine andere Möglichkeit die Hintergrundgeräusche rauszufiltern, werden andere Hörer nicht glücklich. Ich hab meine Situation ja schon erläutert. Ich finde es echt schade. Aber das liegt wohl an der Natur von Kondensator-Mikrofonen nehme ich an? Wobei ja das Quadcast Kondensator ist und das empfohlene SC420 wiederum Cardioid wäre. Also ist ein Audio-Interface und eventuell ein Arm dann ja doch angebracht (wobei ich schauen müsste wie ich den befestige am Schreibtisch)?

Ich meine, wenn es dafür "nur" eine externe Soundkarte benötigt bzw. ein Audio-Interface, dann investiere ich da gerne. Aber das Budget wird trotzdem max.  bei 150€ bleiben. 

Es sieht aber irgendwie fast so aus, als wäre wirklich die sinnvollste Variante ein richtiges Headset zu kaufen, kann das sein? Ich habe noch auf Anhieb das Kingston HyperX Cloud II / Alpha / *** gefunden. An sich bin ich vom MH752 schon begeistert was ich bei Reviews gehört habe!

Das maximal Budget ist 150€. Egal was ich mache. Ich finde, das ist mehr als ausreichend. Ich verdiene immerhin nichts daran, dass ich gute Sprachqualität abliefere, es ist ja nur für mich und weil ich anderen einfach keine schlechte Qualität oder Störgeräusche zumuten möchte! Da sollte doch etwas machbar sein, selbst wenn es auf ein Mic zu geht. 

Beste Grüße
Sefer

EDIT: Da schon öfter gelesen... Ich habe Windows 10.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. April 2019)

Egal ob Headset-Mic oder t.bone SC420. Sind alles Kondensatormikros. "Niere" beschreibt in diesem Fall die Richtcharakteristik:
Richtcharakteristiken − Kugel, Niere, Acht: Eine Einfuehrung fuer Einsteiger

Wenn du dich in einer lauten Umgebung befindest, dann musst du das Mikro so nah wie möglich an den Mund bringen. Ein Headset wäre da hilfreich.


----------



## wtfNow (5. April 2019)

Darf ich fragen was an meinem Vorschlag oben (1byone USB-Mikrofon mit Stativ) nicht passt?
Zu einfache und günstige Lösung?

Ich habe zufällig auch den DT990 (Edition) und würde den niemals gegen einen minderwertigeren Gaming Headset austauschen, wegen einem Mikrofon...
Mein Mikro nutze ich auch mit einem kleinen Stativ auf dem Schreibtisch, mit mechanischer Tastatur hinten.

Der Trick "gegen Hintergrundgeräusche" ist das richtige Einstellen der Mikrofonempfindlichkeit, siehe Screenshot von Discord. Und natürlich kein 360° Aufnahmemikrofon wie oben (#10) beschrieben.
Es wird erst aktiv wenn ich direkt aus der Nähe reinspreche, und die Empfindlichkeit selbst kann man über Windows runterschrauben sodass eher nahe laute Geräuschquellen (Stimme) zu hören sind.

Und bedenke, es geht rein um Verständigung beim Zocken, Tonstudioqualität braucht es nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. April 2019)

Da würde ich lieber 11 Euro draufpacken und mir dieses hier holen:
Fame Audio Studio CU2 
- MUSIC STORE professional
Das ist noch mal ne ganze Ecke besser.

Solche kleinen Dreibeine sind für die Klangqualität übrigens ziemlich kontraproduktiv. Sie erzwingen nämlich eine Positionierung, die nicht nur deutlich mehr Reflexionen von der Tischplatte, sondern auch Schwingungen von der Tastatur einfängt.


----------



## wtfNow (5. April 2019)

Bei mir klingt alles glasklar ohne (störende) Nebengeräusche, habe aber auch 4cm Buche als Platte und ein übergroßes Mauspad worauf die Tastatur liegt.

Und es darf auch ein wenig(!) Nebengeräusche rüberkommen, es geht wie gesagt nur zum Verständigen beim Zocken, einen Arm mit Spinne dazukaufen wäre schlicht gesagt Overkill für die benötigte Funktion.
So ein Mikro mit Stativ ist schon Meilenweit besser als jedes Headset.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eNtOAKCjOfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Overkill würde ich einen Arm mit Spinne nicht nennen. Eher ziemlich praktisch. Ich hatte einige Zeit ein AT2020 mit solch einem Dreibein in Benutzung. Danach einen gusseisernen Fuß. War mir auf Dauer aber zu nervig, das Ding ständig vor der Tastatur hin und her schieben zu müssen. Außerdem hatte ich ziemliche Probleme mit mit den Tastenanschläge, die direkt auf die Membran übertragen wurden. Alles recht dumpf und hallig.

 Seit dem Wechsel auf einen Arm mit Spinne ist alles in Ordnung. Die Klangqualität hat sich deutlich gebessert. Die Stimme ist direkter und klarer, die Hintergrundgeräusche sind leiser geworden. Damit muss ich auch die Voice Activation nicht so hart anziehen.
Bei Nichtbenutzung schwenke ich das Teil einfach nach hinten Richtung Wand. Finde ich persönlich(!) viel angenehmer. Damit hab ich freie Hand vor der Tastatur und kann die Positionierung vor allem in der Höhe (_Kopfhöhe_!) beliebig anpassen.

Einen Arm mit Spinne bekommst du schon ab 15-20 Euro.
Also wirklich nicht die Welt. Ich kann nur jedem raten, es mal zu probieren.


----------



## etar (6. April 2019)

Ich werfe mal ein „Vmoda boom pro“ Klon in den Raum. Bin WoW Spieler und brauchte auch was gutes und praktisches für Discord und die Soundqualität von dem Mikrofone ist unfassbar gut. Bin von einem 160€ Headset umgestiegen und ich würde mir nie mehr überteuerte Gaming Headsets kaufen. Brauchst dafür aber ein Kopfhöhrer mit abnehmbaren Kabel, hast dafür dann aber auch kein zweites Kabel mit rumhängen.

Bot Check 19€

Ich benutz dazu ein Takstar Pro 82 Kopfhörer Bot Check 62,99€ gibt es auf eBay oft noch 10€ günstiger aber mit langer Lieferzeit. Gibt aber auch Kopfhöhrer von anderen Herstellern die du verwenden könntest.

Würde auch immer eine USB Soundkarte empfehlen, von meinem MSI x79 Mainboard war die onboard Lösung auch Katastrophe.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (6. April 2019)

etar schrieb:


> Ich benutz dazu ein Takstar Pro 82 Kopfhörer Bot Check 62,99€ gibt es auf eBay oft noch 10€ günstiger aber mit langer Lieferzeit.


Alternativ für ein paar Euro mehr die verbesserte Headset-Version der besagten Kopfhörer nehmen: Cooler Master MH752.
Mehr Details zu dem Headset hier: YouTube


----------



## DonSefer (6. April 2019)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Egal ob Headset-Mic oder t.bone SC420. Sind alles Kondensatormikros. "Niere" beschreibt in diesem Fall die Richtcharakteristik:
> Richtcharakteristiken − Kugel, Niere, Acht: Eine Einfuehrung fuer Einsteiger
> 
> Wenn du dich in einer lauten Umgebung befindest, dann musst du das Mikro so nah wie möglich an den Mund bringen. Ein Headset wäre da hilfreich.



Ok, dann habe ich mich wohl etwas verwirren lassen bei meiner Recherche nach den Unterschieden. Aber Cardioid wäre in der Hinsicht ja auf jeden Fall das sinvollere, so oder so, nicht? Wobei ich sehe das sowohl SC420 als auch QuadCast (4 Modi) dies bieten...



wtfNow schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was an meinem Vorschlag oben (1byone USB-Mikrofon mit Stativ) nicht passt?
> Zu einfache und günstige Lösung?



Nichts, noch spricht gar nichts dagegen. Ich informiere mich einfach nur über alle Möglichkeiten und Optionen die ich habe, um das bestmögliche rauszuholen. Natürlich auch viel Youtube dadurch dabei und vermutlich zu viele Informationen, aber so ist das eben 



etar schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal ein „Vmoda boom pro“ Klon in den Raum. Bin WoW Spieler und brauchte auch was gutes und praktisches für Discord und die Soundqualität von dem Mikrofone ist unfassbar gut. Bin von einem 160€ Headset umgestiegen und ich würde mir nie mehr überteuerte Gaming Headsets kaufen. Brauchst dafür aber ein Kopfhöhrer mit abnehmbaren Kabel, hast dafür dann aber auch kein zweites Kabel mit rumhängen.
> 
> Ich benutz dazu ein Takstar Pro 82 Kopfhörer Bot Check 62,99€ gibt es auf eBay oft noch 10€ günstiger aber mit langer Lieferzeit. Gibt aber auch Kopfhöhrer von anderen Herstellern die du verwenden könntest.
> 
> Würde auch immer eine USB Soundkarte empfehlen, von meinem MSI x79 Mainboard war die onboard Lösung auch Katastrophe.



Also ich glaube nicht, das ich meine DT990 gegen die Takstar tauschen würde. Leider hat mein DT990 keinen Anschluss für das Vmoda. Hatte es glaube im Eingangspost erwähnt. Ich meine klar, es muss nicht benutzt werden der Ausgang, stören würde mich das ganze Bild aber 



Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Alternativ für ein paar Euro mehr die verbesserte Headset-Version der besagten Kopfhörer nehmen: Cooler Master MH752.
> Mehr Details zu dem Headset hier: YouTube



Jop. Wurden schon öfter erwähnt. Die Reviews dazu sehen auch gut aus. Klar, die Klangqualität kann man schlecht über ein Youtube-Video erfahren und wahrscheinlich halten sie mit einem DT990 nicht mit, aber sie sind mittlerweile eine Option, falls das mit dem hochwertigeren Mic doch nichts wird...

Vielleicht bestell ich mir auch einfach mal die 3 Sachen, wobei ich ja noch nen Arm bräuchte (eventuell), aber der kann auch später kommen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. April 2019)

Für Sprachaufnahmen wird fast ausschließlich Niere (engl. "Cardioid") verwendet. Bei den meisten Mikros muss man also gar nicht drauf achten.
Manche Headsets machen gelegentlich Ausnahmen und verwenden eine ungerichtete Kugelcharakteristik ("Omni"). Das sollte dann aber eigentlich im Datenblatt vermerkt sein.

Ich würde dir in Sachen Klangqualität, wenn du bei USB bleiben möchtest, wie bereits verlinkt das Fame Studio CU2 empfehlen.
Beispielaufnahme:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qJ_gOnRyz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mehr Sound wirst du für die 45 Euro nicht kriegen. Ich sage das mit solch einer Gewissheit, da ich den Markt schon seit langem aufmerksam beobachte, regelmäßig Reviews verfolge und auch selber immer wieder selbst vergleiche.

Spinne liegt dem Mikro übrigens schon bei. Brauchst im Prinzip also nur noch ein Stativ. Zum Beispiel:
Tie Studio Flexible Mic Stand 

Oder, wenn es unbedingt ein Tischstativ sein soll:
MUSIC STORE Tischstativ mit Schwanenhals


----------



## MfDoom (7. April 2019)

Antlion hat jetzt ein schickes Modmic mit Bluetooth


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. April 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Antlion hat jetzt ein schickes Modmic mit Bluetooth


Welches für die gelieferte Qualität leider mal wieder vollkommen überteuert ist.


----------



## JackA (7. April 2019)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Grafik zeigt aber auch nur die Seite des Mikrofons. Dass sich Schall im Raum verteilt und reflektiert wird, wird hier dezent ignoriert.


----------



## MfDoom (7. April 2019)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Welches für die gelieferte Qualität leider mal wieder vollkommen überteuert ist.



gibt es sowas auch billiger? Ich bin mit der Qualität meines Modmic völlig zufrieden


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. April 2019)

An Wireless traut sich kaum einer rein. Daher gibt es keine direkte Konkurrenz.
Die gelieferte Sprachqualität ist für die geforderten 130 Euro aber wirklich lachhaft. Ich weiß nicht, ob es dem Bluetooth-Codec oder dem Rauschfilter geschuldet ist. Aber das Teil klingt in meinen Ohren genau so durchkomprimiert wie 90% der Gaming-Headset-Mikros.

Unbrauchbar ist die Quali sicher nicht. Man ist verständlich und hat im Regelfall denke ich auch kein nerviges Fiepen oder Rauschen auf der Leitung.
Viel mehr liefert das ModMic dann aber auch nicht.

Klangqualität fängt schon bei 1€ an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YKk23ov9q-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warum ein 130 Euro Mikro das nicht konsequent gebacken kriegt, ist mir schleierhaft 

Solch ein Lavalier-Mikrofon wie das Neewer im Video wäre unter Umständen auch eine Alternative für ein größeres USB-Mikrofon.
Mit der Kugelcharakteristik, dem zusätzlichen Kabel und der ggf. etwas höheren Ausfallrate (die ich bei lediglich einem Euro Stückpreis erwarte) muss man sich allerdings arrangieren. Auch sollte man dazu eine gute Soundkarte verwenden, kein Onboard!


----------



## DonSefer (8. April 2019)

Servus,

dann hab ich mal hier eine Liste von allen Empfehlungen und Tipps bisher. Schwierig, da manches nicht lieferbar ist, kann ich auch nichts für einen Vergleich ran holen. Aus dem XLR Bereich kam ja bisher nichts, daher bleibt das leer 

USB-Mikrofon
- T.Bone SC420 USB (8 Wochen Lieferzeit - finde ich nirgens ausser bei thomann) <- Problematisch
- HyperX Quadcast (min. 4 Wochen Lieferzeit nehme ich an - begeistert mich aufjedenfall) <- Problematisch
- 1byone, USB-Mikrofon mit Stativ
- Fame Audio Studio CU2 USB

XLR
- leider leer

Audio-Interface (bei XLR)
- Behringer U-Phoria UMC22

Headset
- MH752

Schwenkarm (+ Spinne/Shock Mount)
- Tie Studio Flexible Mic Stand
- Heil Sound SB-2 Small Microphone Boom (sehr cool, teuer, aus dem Video hier gelinkt)

Stand
- MUSIC STORE Tischstativ mit Schwanenhals	
- ProLine MS112 Desk Boom Mic Stand (leider nicht mehr erhältich wie es ausschaut, im Video hier gelinkt)

Vielen Dank für eure tollen Ratschläge, Links und die Zeit die ihr euch genommen habt mir zu helfen!

Beste Grüße
Sefer


----------



## JackA (8. April 2019)

XLR:
Auna CM001 Set
oder
Neewer NW700 Set + Halterung
bei beiden brauchst du noch:
XLR Kabel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8BjgcpUm1zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ThK8uxlQ-qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. April 2019)

*XLR:*
Pronomic SCM-1
Fame Studio CM1
Fame Studio CM2
Marantz MPM1000
Audio Technica AT2035 (um mal die Einsteiger-Referenz zu nennen )

*Interface:*
UMC202HD (hat im Gegensatz zum 22er richtige ASIO-Treiber)

Das Auna ist überteuerte Amazon-Ware. Das gleiche Mic bekommst du auch für 40 Euro bei Music Store: Fame Audio Studio CM1 
- MUSIC STORE professional
Dort gibt es auch das SC420: Fame Audio USB Vocal Kit 
- MUSIC STORE professional
Sind alles China-Rebrands.

Wegen den Stativen würde ich mich einfach mal bei Thomann oder Music Store umsehen. Da gibt es noch viele andere günstige Varianten.


----------



## Fox2010 (8. April 2019)

Ja lol das Fame Audio ist ja wirklich das selbe wie das SC420, naja das es die Marke T.Bone nur bei Thomann  gibt liegt daran das es deren Marke ist, bezüglich der Lieferzeit, das Teil scheint sehr beliebt für den Preis. 
Es ist ja auch top mit dem ganzen Zubehör was da alles dabei ist und sollte für normale nicht so hohe ansprüche locker reichen. 
( Also dabei ist der Ständer - richtig  schwer für den Tisch, Popschutz zum überziehen, ein Popschutz zum anschrauben ein USB Kabel eine Spinne und ein Koffer mit Polsterung wo alles drin ist,  selbst der Koffer ist absolut OK zum Transport. Dann hat es noch klinke zum abhören finde ich nicht schlecht, und eine Mute Taste und für die RGB Freaks eine blaue Beleuchtung .

Beim Interface würde ich wenn sowas in betracht kommt auch eher zum UMC202HD greifen wegen der Treiber.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. April 2019)

Kannst ja mal das Gehäuse aufschrauben und schauen, was auf dem PCB steht. Dann sehen wir, wer wirklich dahinter steckt 

Das SC450 ist im Gesamtpaket sicher ganz annehmbar.
Wobei mir die Klangqualität, die bei Obli zu hören ist, beim Mic 900B / CM1 immer noch ein ganzes Stück besser gefällt. Einen Standfuß mit fester Höhe vor der Tastatur zu haben, ist halt auch so ne Geschmackssache. Ich find die Teile absolut furchtbar. Und das sage ich nicht nur als technischer Enthusiast, sondern auch als alltäglich denkender Normalsterblicher 
Schön ist allerdings die Spinne, die wirklich nur unten am Gewinde ankoppelt und das Mic ansonsten frei schweben lässt.

Achja:
und falls es wirklich nur um ganz normale, nicht so hohe Ansprüche geht, dann muss man auch keine höheren zweistelligen Summen ausgeben. Dann reicht auch sowas hier:
Neewer NW7000 USB Studio Kondensatormikrofon und NW35 Scheerenauslegerarm Stativ  | eBay

Review dazu:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eS8vxidBnDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das Behringer UM2 und UMC22 fungieren treiberseitig übrigens ähnlich wie ein USB-Mikrofon, da sie auf die generischen Audiotreiber von Microsoft zurückgreifen. So lange man nur VoIP-Anwendungen nutzt, keine latenzfreie Übertragung erwartet und nicht mit DAWs (Digital Audio Workstation) arbeitet, sollte das aber kein all zu großes Problem darstellen.


----------



## JackA (9. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQDn3Ujkufc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fox2010 (9. April 2019)

XD Naja Aufschrauben möchte ich es nun nicht bevor ich was kaputt mache
Ja Mit dem nicht höhenverstellbaren Tischständer ist nicht Ideal, bei mir passt es, habe aber Links und rechts nur knapp 1CM Platz da mein Schreibtisch links und rechts eine Schublade hat und einen Schrank mit Tür und die Tischplatte nicht groß übersteht. 

Was könnte man da als Ständer noch gutes benutzen was vielleicht auch etwas schwenkbar ist und höhenverstellbar, gibts da was günstiges, so ein Arm wird ganz schön eng festzumachen bei nur 1cm Plattenüberstand nehm ich an?

Das NW7000 scheint auch nicht schlecht, für den Preis Top.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. April 2019)

Zum Thema der Platzierung habe ich heute auf CB noch ein paar Takte geschrieben:
Tischmikrofon bis ca. 40 Euro | ComputerBase Forum

Möglichkeiten, das Mikro an die richtige Postion zu kriegen, gibt es viele. Dank der genormten Gewinde (und gut verfügbaren, günstigen Adaptern) kann man sich sogar was aus dem Bereich Video- und Foto-Stative raussuchen.

Meinerseits kommt zur Zeit ein alter K&M 23850 Gelenkarm zum Einsatz, nachdem mir das PSA-1 von Rode leider im Frühjahr die Gretsche gemacht hat. Das Rode ist leider nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut, geschweige denn auch nur ansatzweise wartungsfreundlich.
Die Handhabung des K&M ist eigentlich super. Zwar optisch ebenso wenig das Kompakteste, dafür aber sehr schnell und flexibel positionierbar.

Ansonsten habe ich noch einen K&M 25935 Ständer mit Galgen. Der liegt aber eigentlich nur noch in der Ecke, weil mir das Profil der Standfläche viel zu wuchtig ist.
Das ist beim "schwebenden" Arm halt überhaupt kein Problem. Da kommt mir auf der Tischfläche überhaupt nichts in die Quere. Vor allem nicht um die Tastatur herum (die ich häufig verschiebe).

Und als Ergänzung einen Gravity MA Goose XL mit MSTM 1B Tischklemme. Ist leider "nur" 60cm lang, dafür aber überraschend robust. Der kann Mikros bis zu etwa 700g problemlos halten.
Anstatt der Tisch- oder Regalklemme könnte man auch einen schweren Fuß nehmen und diesen irgendwo an die Seite stellen. Oder für ganz Harte: ein Metallsockel, der direkt in den Tisch gebohrt wird. Kann man sich eigentlich auch alles modular zusammenbauen. Bei den Händlern gibt es dutzende Einzelteile, die man nach Belieben kombinieren kann.


----------

